# Error, creating my ezjail - Base Jail on FreeBSD 10



## godseno (Feb 13, 2014)

Unfortunately can not find anything about this error. Can anyone tell / help something to me?

`ezjail-admin update -b`


```
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 444     libwind.so.11 /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32
install -l s libwind.so.11 /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32/libwind.so
===> libheimsqlite (install)
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libheimsqlite.a /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libheimsqlite_p.a /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 444     libheimsqlite.so.11 /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32
install -l s libheimsqlite.so.11 /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32/libheimsqlite.so
===> libheimbase (install)
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libheimbase.a /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libheimbase_p.a /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 444     libheimbase.so.11 /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32
install -l s libheimbase.so.11 /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib32/libheimbase.so
===> libheimipcc (install)
===> libheimipcs (install)
cd /usr/src/libexec/rtld-elf;  PROG=ld-elf32.so.1 MACHINE=i386 MACHINE_ARCH=i386 MACHINE_CPU="i686 mmx sse sse2" MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/lib32 _SHLIBDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32 VERSION="FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 1000510" PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.2i5DITFb LIBDIR=/usr/lib32 SHLIBDIR=/usr/lib32 COMPILER_TYPE=clang make AS="as --32" LD="ld -m elf_i386_fbsd -Y P,/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" CC="cc -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" CXX="c++ -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" -DCOMPAT_32BIT -DLIBRARIES_ONLY -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_CTF -DNO_LINT -DWITHOUT_BIND -DWITHOUT_MAN -DWITHOUT_INFO -DWITHOUT_HTML -DNO_INCS   install
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555  -C -b -fschg -S ld-elf32.so.1 /usr/jails/fulljail/libexec/ld-elf32.so.1
/usr/jails/fulljail/usr/libexec/ld-elf32.so.1 -> /libexec/ld-elf32.so.1
cd /usr/src/usr.bin/ldd; PROG=ldd32 MACHINE=i386 MACHINE_ARCH=i386 MACHINE_CPU="i686 mmx sse sse2" MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/lib32 _SHLIBDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32 VERSION="FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 1000510" PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.2i5DITFb LIBDIR=/usr/lib32 SHLIBDIR=/usr/lib32 COMPILER_TYPE=clang make AS="as --32" LD="ld -m elf_i386_fbsd -Y P,/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" CC="cc -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" CXX="c++ -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32" -DCOMPAT_32BIT -DLIBRARIES_ONLY -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_CTF -DNO_LINT -DWITHOUT_BIND -DWITHOUT_MAN -DWITHOUT_INFO -DWITHOUT_HTML -DNO_INCS   install
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   ldd32 /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/bin/ldd32
make: "/usr/src/etc/Makefile" line 140: Malformed conditional (${MK_BIND} != "no")
make: "/usr/src/etc/Makefile" line 240: Malformed conditional (${MK_BIND_MTREE} != "no")
make: "/usr/src/etc/Makefile" line 245: Malformed conditional (${MK_BIND_ETC} != "no")
make: "/usr/src/etc/Makefile" line 321: Malformed conditional (${MK_BIND_LIBS} != "no")
make: "/usr/src/etc/Makefile" line 324: Malformed conditional (${MK_BIND_MTREE} != "no")
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make: stopped in /usr/src/etc
Error: The command 'make distribution' failed.
  Refer to the error report(s) above.
```

Best regards

godseno


----------



## segfault (Feb 13, 2014)

Encountered the exact same problem this morning as well.


----------



## mahescho (Feb 18, 2014)

Count me in, same problem here - is there a solution_?_


----------



## Ben (Feb 18, 2014)

Are you using the latest version of ezjail?

I did exactly the same and have no problems.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2014)

Are you sure the source in /usr/src/ is for 10.0-RELEASE? The errors refer to BIND which has been removed on 10.0. Your source tree might be a mix of 9.x and 10.0 sources. Try removing it and checking out the new tree.

If you're trying to upgrade a jail from 9.x to 10.0 it's probably easier to just create a new jail with 10.0 and remove the old one.


----------

